# The truth about Bait casters



## 03sp500

I have been fishing for quiet some time now, and have always had a open face spinning reels and never had any concerns. I have been looking at trying a bait caster. Half the people I talk to say they love them and they are the best. the other 2/3rds say don't even get one they are hard to work and tangle up all the times, for pro use only. So what's the poop on these reels? should I stay with spinning reels or try a baitcaster, any recommendations of which one would also be appreciated. I fish lakes, ponds, and occasionally the Thames river. 

Thank you all


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

I love them and have converted a few friends over.

The key is to buy a good real. The cheapos are much harder to learn on


----------



## QueDawg

I fish bait casters more than I do spinning reels. They are just another tool to get the job done with.

The advice to buy a quality one is excellent. The cheap models won't have spools that rotate freely and the braking systems are kinda all or nothing. I am a Shimano guy, but there are plenty of good brands. I use the Citicas. Models around the $120 -$130 range are typically offer very good performance and durability. Hit Craigslist to find some good deals.


----------



## jethro

For fishing heavy plastics or casting plugs a baitcaster is hard to beat. Once you get past the learning curve it's amazing how much more accurate you can be with them. With your thumb right on the spool you can stop your bait instantly and drop it right where you want it. For bass fishing I wouldn't be able to go without one. As said above, it is really important to get a quality reel as there is much, much more going on with them internally than with spincast reels. Also, you will benefit from a baitcast specific rod that is a bit stiffer in the tip end 1/3rd of the rod. Buy yourself a practice casting plug if you don't have one already and practice in the yard. Have your salesman show you exactly how to set up your reel for the weight of your plug. The thing is, you will have backlashes and when they are on a baitcaster they are way worse than on a spinning reel. Once you get used to it you will realize how effective they can be for placing your baits right where you want them.


----------



## 03sp500

Okay sounds like I shouldn't be afraid of them like I've been told. Now its time to start looking for deals.


----------



## wingsnhammers

I only used spinning reels growing up. I remember trying a baitcaster a few times, but never could figure out what all the fuss was about. I finally got the itch to learn how to use one last year and bought a Lews Wally Marshall and a Lews 7' M LS Laser rod. I spooled it with 14lb Big Game Trilene and hit the water. 

First off, the reel is pretty inexpensive. I had no idea at the time that it was a reel designed for Crappie fishing. I had a friend set up the drag for a 1/2 oz spinnerbait. I would spend at least 15 minutes every afternoon practice casting. Mainly, I was trying to focus on accuracy and distance. I got the hang of it and started working on familiarizing myself with the drag system and how the setup would cast different weight lures. I still don't have it exactly perfect, but I can go most of the day without a backlash. I grew so used to using it that I drug out an old Abu Black Max reel and took it all apart, cleaned it, and put it back together. The Black Max is an older inexpensive reel, but it works amazingly well after the cleaning. I bought a new Skeet Reese pole for it and spooled it with 40lb power braid. These are the only two combos I take on the water when I go after bass. 

I still have a few spinning combos, but those are for catfish, bream, and crappie only. I doubt I will ever go back to using a spinning setup for bass unless I'm going for a finess approach. It does take a little bit to get used to a baitcaster, but if you stay at it, you will love it. Lew's has several very good inexpensive reels. I love their new BB1, and hope to get one someday, but I don't feel like I have outgrown the capabilities of my current reels yet. 

A little tip on digging out a backlash: There is almost always a little loop of line right below the snag. If you can find this loop and pull it out, 8 times out of 10, you will be good to go. Also, at first, stick with a good mono line. Flouro does not like backlashes or kinks. A kink or knick in the line will usually result on the line breaking there. Try to stay away from braid at first, too. Braid is pretty forgiving, but can make for some nasty backlashes. Don't buy Spiderwire ultimate Mono. That stuff sucks. Hope this helps you get started. Realistically, anything you want to know about baitcasters can be found in youtube videos or online reviews.


----------



## Butthead

I also only used spinning reels growing up and didn't learn how to fish with a baitcaster until a few years ago. Now I find myself using baitcasters way more often than spinning reels.
I definitely recommend watching some instructional videos on YouTube!! There are a lot of good tricks out there that will make learning to use one a lot easier. Start with thicker line on your spool so it's easier to get the bird nests out. I also used the tape trick while I was learning. That's where you pull out about 30 yards of line and then put some electrical tape over the line so that way you never get a backlash past the tape. Good luck!


----------



## QueDawg

One tip with backlashes, strip off some line, put pressure on the spool with your thumbnail and reel in some line. Some times it takes a few rounds of doing this, but it works very well for me.


----------



## Attwanl

I switched to bait casters few years ago, after I learned how the reel worked. I started out with short easy casts. Smooth swings when casting, works best for me, the short snap cast I seem to get more birds nest.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324850#p324850 said:


> 03sp500 » 05 Aug 2013, 12:04[/url]"]Okay sounds like I shouldn't be afraid of them like I've been told. Now its time to start looking for deals.



If you know how to set them....and work into it slow...you'll do fine.

I started my 15 year old on one of my older, not as good casters last time we went out fishing. By the end of the day, she was casting beautifully, catching fish and making her own adjustments to it. She only had one tangle that I had to cut out. The rest, she either got out herself or gave to me which was fixed in less than 2 or 3 minutes.

Go get 'em.....all I throw (well, 99.9% of the time)

BTW.....my brother also bought a cheap one from Bass Pro. He put it on a 6 ft REALLY CHEAP spinning rod of all things. That dang rod was a step down from a stick! Had about a 6 inch handle....he still threw it all day before I couldn't take it anymore and gave him one of my rods to keep. It was PAINFUL to watch!


----------



## crawlin_archer

No reason to be afraid of a bait caster. Especially with how good they are made these days. Again get something decent & name brand. Most of those rod & reel combos under $60 aren't the greatest ones to learn on. 

Some good low priced reels are the Abu Garcia Max line up. I have a Black Max, Silver Max & 2 Pro Max bait casters. Have them on 7' medium & medium heavy rods & set each up for a different lure. I prefer 30lb braid for the type of fishing I do. Nothing like casting a weightless trick worm with 30lb line a mile accurately. The Black Max on a 7' medium casting rod is a good starter set-up IMO.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I'm a righty that likes lefty baitcasters. All that switching hands crap looks stupid to me. ;-)


----------



## 03sp500

I looked at the Black max combo and seemed like a good match. I think I'll use it as a back up to my spinning reel until I get good at it, then make the spinning reel my back up.


----------



## Attwanl

I fish with a left handed too. I just couldn't bring myself to switch hands...I don't with a spinning reel


----------



## flatboat

Cheep don't work with bait casters, get a GOOD reel and with a little practice you will master it . I grew up on them , didn't have a chance to use anything else .I flew kites with old ones [Shakespeare's] as a kid . Spinning reels are Greek to me . Bait casters are like little winches , the line comes off straight, rolls up straight ,can't get much simpler


----------



## jethro

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326162#p326162 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 15 Aug 2013, 08:53[/url]"]I'm a righty that likes lefty baitcasters. All that switching hands crap looks stupid to me. ;-)



Yep, left hand retrieve for my baitcasters too. I can't believe how hard it can be to find LHR baitcast reels sometimes. 

I'm on my first year using superlines. The braid is awesome handling, no memory, super strong, but buyer beware- the backlashes can be the most vicious you will ever experience. I use 50lb PowerPro on my baitcaster.


----------



## 03sp500

I tried to find a left hand combo set up ..... forget it they are all RH.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326557#p326557 said:


> 03sp500 » 45 minutes ago[/url]"]I tried to find a left hand combo set up ..... forget it they are all RH.



Combo set up....likely.....but why not buy the rod that you like with the reel you like. Always IMHO a better rig than a combo rig.

There are plenty of LH BCs out there that are decent reels. That's what I use and I have about 15 or so. All either Lews, Abu Garcia, or Shimano.


----------



## Colbyt

Someone needs to be the odd man out.

I started with and used a bait caster for a number of years as boy, we call them open faced reels then. The I started with spin cast, a Zebco 33 which I still use 40 years later. After that I moved to spinning reels and along those lines I now prefer an underspin with a trigger. 

I don't plan on revisiting my childhood toys any time soon. I will continue to use what I own. My thumb hasn't been line burnt in 40 years.



:mrgreen:


----------



## New River Rat

I can't see the world through your eyes, but my tired old jaundiced ones would not go with a combo. Experience talking here. Get a good reel and a quality rod and pair them. Better yet, try to find someone with equipment you can try before you make a decision.

I started out with spincast as a boy, bought an ABU 5500 in the middle seventies, then went pretty hard core spinning in the '90's. What I'm trying to say is, "Been there, done that". A spinning outfit has its place, a baitcaster has its place.

You don't hunt squirrel with a .308. You don't hunt elk with a .22.

You don't trim a room with a framing hammer. You don't drive posts with a tack hammer.

Every application is different. Find the right tool for the job at hand.

As for "switching hands", I'll cast righty, switch lefty, engage spool a nano second befroe impact and never see a backlash. All this with only a Senko and size 4 circle hook tied on. You can do it too!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Why switch hands at all?


----------



## fender66

> You don't hunt squirrel with a .308. You don't hunt elk with a .22.
> 
> You don't trim a room with a framing hammer. You don't drive posts with a tack hammer.



There's a Country Song in the making right there! :roll: 

Just sayin'


----------



## QueDawg

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326808#p326808 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » Today, 06:12[/url]"]Why switch hands at all?


 
Agreed.

I switched hands for quite a few years. Once I made the switch all I could do was wonder why I did it in the first place.


----------



## PSG-1

I prefer baitcasters to spinning reels, because bait casters aren't as prone to line twisting, which is very important when you are continuously reeling and casting, such as jigs, mirro lures, etc


----------



## lovedr79

i use them about 50%, i started with one when i was 8. my grandma bought me one, after me telling her how much better they were. i have atleast one in the boat at all times. i have always used them.


----------



## New River Rat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326808#p326808 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 21 Aug 2013, 09:12[/url]"]Why switch hands at all?



I just tend to show off that way. I can take a bait-chunker in both hands and cast to the same spot with uncanny accuracy, also.


----------



## DrNip

Why switch hands? Because spinning reels rely on the rod to hoist in the fish whereas baitcasters rely on the reel to crank in the fish. You are suppose to use your favored hand for each. I also find it hard reeling the smaller handle of a baitcaster with my left hand. Feels goofy.


----------



## 03sp500

okay update. I finally did it. I got a lews speed spool and a decent rod. did everything everyone said. and it worked great. only one small bird nest all day, and it was my fault. I think I like it. I caught 6 fish on the baitcaster and got skunked on my spinning setup. so far baitcaster 6 spinning 1. Thanks for all the advise from everyone.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331026#p331026 said:


> 03sp500 » Today, 06:58[/url]"]okay update. I finally did it. I got a lews speed spool and a decent rod. did everything everyone said. and it worked great. only one small bird nest all day, and it was my fault. I think I like it. I caught 6 fish on the baitcaster and got skunked on my spinning setup. so far baitcaster 6 spinning 1. Thanks for all the advise from everyone.



You will LOVE that reel!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328131#p328131 said:


> DrNip » September 1st, 2013, 11:26 pm[/url]"]Why switch hands? Because spinning reels rely on the rod to hoist in the fish whereas baitcasters rely on the reel to crank in the fish. .



LOL... HUH!?


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325205#p325205 said:


> QueDawg » Wed Aug 07, 2013 8:23 pm[/url]"]One tip with backlashes, strip off some line, put pressure on the spool with your thumbnail and reel in some line. Some times it takes a few rounds of doing this, but it works very well for me.




YES - People are always amazed when I show them this neat little trick


BTW I am almost 100% spinning and can do anything with my spinning reels that you can with your old baitcasters (except spinning sucks for throwing big spinnerbaits and such)


----------



## MiPikeGuy

I love my spinning reel and it would be pretty hard to get me to change to a baitcast. I like fishing, not dealing with birdnests, which have been my experience with baitcasts. It would be nice if it was easier to throw big baits with a spinning reel though.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331149#p331149 said:


> MiPikeGuy » 8 minutes ago[/url]"]I love my spinning reel and it would be pretty hard to get me to change to a baitcast. I like fishing, not dealing with birdnests, which have been my experience with baitcasts. It would be nice if it was easier to throw big baits with a spinning reel though.



Once you get good with a BC....it's not an issue.

There are places for both, and nobody forces anyone to throw either. To each their own.


----------



## frankc

I started fishing with bait casters before drags and free spool was widely available spooled with braided nylon or dacron. When spin casters became available, we went the Zebco 33 for light baits in fresh water and then took up spinning gear when it became popular.

The bait casting reels available today with mono line are a world apart from the old days. I fished braided line for years and truthfully have no use for braid except for certain applications. I have found several nice plugs on the flats with braid tied directly to the lure and a piece of braid tied to the lure. Mono stretches while braid breaks due to impact.

Spinning gear enabled people who could not cast with a casting reel an easy way to get into fishing. It is a shame, but a lot of people stop right there and do not master casting reels. 

Learn to use both systems and you will find that they have different uses. If you want accuracy, the casting reel takes the prize. If you want very light lures, the spinning reel gets the nod.


----------



## thudpucker

We used Penn 60's for Salmon, but I never tried casting with them.
Mitchell 300's for Trout. Sold the Mitchells and went fly fishing only.
Now I'm down south.
I have Bait casters. Minimally I can get the bait in the water.
There is no better Reel for catching fish. =P~ 
But for Casting it makes an Angry Embarrassed and disgusted fisherman outta me. :twisted: And normally I'm a nice guy! :mrgreen:


----------



## frankc

Thudpucker, you sound like someone just one tiny step from mastering the casting reels. Keep trying it and all of a sudden your thumb is trained and you are good to go. Stop the cast by feathering the thumb pressure on the spool and do not wait for the spool to stop on its own.

Hopefully you are using mono of the proper diameter for the reel, have a decent reel to work with, and just need a little adjustment to master the tool.

The first adjustment is to hold the rod horizontally and adjust the spool tension so the lure just barely pulls line off the spool. As you become more comfortable with casting you can get by with less pressure on the axle of the spool.

Depending on the type of casting control on the reel, adjust it to retard the spinning of the spool during a cast. Then make gentle casts not trying for much distance. As you gain confidence, loosen up the cast control mechanism a little at a time. Here again when you gain experience you can lighten up that feature.

Then the best part - post and tell us how well you are doing


----------



## thudpucker

A handsome Reply. =D> 
I'll be out the next sunny day with that thing (one of them things) and see if my Techno-Billy is all correct.
Then lookout Targets.

I'll have to find the Casting net too. :lol:


----------



## elkhornsun

When trolling a conventional reel with a line counter makes it a lot easier to be at the depth you want where the fish are more likely to be hanging. There is also no memory effect as with line on a spinning reel. 

It is not an either or situation as both have their strengths and weaknesses. I would rather use a spinning reel for 4-8 lb line and a conventional reel where I need a lot of cranking power. Lever drag and two speeds are found only on conventional reels and they can be great to have in certain situations.


----------



## thudpucker

I watched Bill Dance to-nite. He always makes it look easy.  

I'll take some time, and if I live long enough...... #-o


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Another tip is to try using braid...something like 20# PowerPro. The backlashes with braid are easier to get out that mono in my experience.


----------



## thudpucker

Braid sounds good. I think it was good for hauling up sticks instead of breaking off at the Stick. :LOL2:


----------



## MikeG81

Baitcasters are like women; no matter how good they look or perform, every now and again they'll backlash like crazy for no apparent reason.

(Credit to Greg Knowles)

Still like my Abu 4601C3.


----------



## DrNip

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331038#p331038 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 02 Oct 2013, 08:05[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328131#p328131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DrNip » September 1st, 2013, 11:26 pm[/url]"]Why switch hands? Because spinning reels rely on the rod to hoist in the fish whereas baitcasters rely on the reel to crank in the fish. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... HUH!?
Click to expand...


A baitcaster is designed to be used like a winch. It's the reel that is used to retrieve the fish therefor the reel should be in your stronger hand.

A spinning reel is designed to pick up unloaded or loose line, not retrieve the fish like a baitcaster is designed for. The spinning rod is used to retrieve the fish therefor the rod is in your stronger hand.

Most people are right handed therefor more right handed baitcasters on the market.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336135#p336135 said:


> DrNip » Yesterday, 9:54 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331038#p331038 said:
> 
> 
> 
> RiverBottomOutdoors » 02 Oct 2013, 08:05[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328131#p328131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DrNip » September 1st, 2013, 11:26 pm[/url]"]Why switch hands? Because spinning reels rely on the rod to hoist in the fish whereas baitcasters rely on the reel to crank in the fish. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... HUH!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A baitcaster is designed to be used like a winch. It's the reel that is used to retrieve the fish therefor the reel should be in your stronger hand.
> 
> A spinning reel is designed to pick up unloaded or loose line, not retrieve the fish like a baitcaster is designed for. The spinning rod is used to retrieve the fish therefor the rod is in your stronger hand.
> 
> Most people are right handed therefor more right handed baitcasters on the market.
Click to expand...


I've never seen anyone winch a fish in...... Unless it's bluefin tuna...I think my off-hand can handle it. If you cast 500 to 1000 times a day, and switch hands doing it....you're doing at least 50% more work. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## redbug

I can cast with both hands there are times that I need to do this to get the bait where the fish are. 
I also reel my spinning reel with my right hand I broke my left arm and have limited flexibility in the wrist.
Changing hands after a cast comes naturally to me and I don't think about it.
if growing up and all that you had was right hand reels I think you would have done the same thing.
when the left hand reels first came out you where limited to choices. now most reels offer both left and right reels
it may look stupid to some but it works for others.


----------



## MikeG81

I'm a righty and prefer to reel with my left hand, whether baitcast or spinning, and work the rod with my 'strong' hand.

It 'feels' right, and works for me, so I go with it.


----------



## DrNip

> I've never seen anyone winch a fish in...... Unless it's bluefin tuna...I think my off-hand can handle it. If you cast 500 to 1000 times a day, and switch hands doing it....you're doing at least 50% more work. Doesn't make sense.


Just simply telling why it is the way it is. Does it make since? Maybe to some and maybe not to others. Fish whatever way you guys want to. I have fished both hands and prefer the baitcaster to be in my strong hand simply because the short radius of the handle feels goofy in my left hand unlike a spinning reel.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Rodger that, DrNip. 

I do like my bait casters for big catfish to be right handed.


----------



## nlester

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325205#p325205 said:


> QueDawg » 07 Aug 2013, 20:23[/url]"]One tip with backlashes, strip off some line, put pressure on the spool with your thumbnail and reel in some line. Some times it takes a few rounds of doing this, but it works very well for me.



Agreed, but I don't strip off line to start, I just rest my thumb lightly on the reel while I turn the handle about 4 times and then gently pull the line out. Unless the back lash is deeply set, this will release a lot of the back lashes. I don't know why but it is something I saw on TV.

Is your preference magnetic brake control, centrifugal or both? I am a novice at this but I own a couple of good centrifugal brake bait casters reels that I really do like. I would not have bought the second one centrifugal brake reel if I had used a cheap centrifugal brake reel first. I use my magnetic brake reels mostly for crappie, jigging or heavier lures and weights.


----------



## shawnfish

if you want to be the best fisherman you can be you must be able to use all the tools of the trade. being limited to just spinning gear severely limits your versatility to be able to use a lot of presentations that require a baitcaster no matter what species your after. a good mechanic can use every tool in his box to get the job done, if an angler has all this tackle to fish with and not the right gear most of his tackle is not gonna help him catch fish because he cant use his tackle effectively...


----------



## onthewater102

For the money this is hard to beat at the moment

https://www.basspro.com/Browning-Aggressor-Baitcasting-Reel/product/1311080715241/?cm_sp=COTWBrnAggBCMar2014_HM

$59 for a full aluminum frame and spool with both centrifugal and magnetic free-spool controls - good drag power too


----------



## redbug

Bait casting reels above most everything else You get what you paid for 
Most of the cheaper reels just are not as smooth as the higher priced reels 
I have seen many anglers start with a cheaper baitcasting reel and never figure it out


----------



## onthewater102

Reels, especially baitcasting reels, are pieces of machinery and should not rely on plastic parts. If the side plate covers are graphite it's no big deal, but you want an aluminum frame for the main body of the reel as it won't deform over time and will maintain the alignment of all the inner workings. Apart from that you want metal bearings - don't get caught up in the count, more might simply be compensating for lower production tolerances on the other components...just make sure they're metal and the reel has no play in it (wobble in the crank or the spool).

I've had excellent luck with BassPro Shops Pro-Qualifiers - but they'll set you back $80 even on sale (which they are)...the browning model they have up now isn't a bad price - but I've never held one to say whether or not its pinned together solidly.


----------



## muskiemike12

I have owned just about every brand of bait caster made. My top 3 are Shimano, Daiwa, Abu Garcia. Between fishing about 12 bass tournaments a year and being store manager of a bait and tackle shop, I had the chance to try just about everything out there. The best bang for your buck I feel is the Shimano Citica.


----------



## longshot

I had to learn how to fish with a baitcast reel when I was young. My dad always had Ranger boats and tourny fished. His rules were no live bait in his boat and baitcasters only. I recently picked up a Daiwa Tatulu 100H and Daiwa rod. Going to try it out saturday


----------



## Fatkid1980

I learned on spinners, then decided to learn how to use baitcasters, with the help of YouTube and several dozen backlashes, I got it. I always carry both, as I use them for different applications. I do feel like the man loading my baitcasters though!


----------



## 03sp500

I bought a Lews bait caster looked at a bunch of youtube videos on how to untangle a nest. I got 2 nests the first time out and have been good ever since. I also carry both rods but the bait caster is my first choice as of now.. seems like neither one of the darn things attract any of them fish things. but that's a different story


----------



## onthewater102

www.bassresource.com

Great site for all different technique how-to videos without an overbearing amount of product placement. Stick to Gene Jenson's videos - he's the guy with the red hat and the goatee


----------



## hoohoorjoo

I have a couple of Daiwa baitcasters that will cast a 1/16 oz. crappie jig or crank admirably. That being said, they retail for over $400 and are still $250-$300 in good used condition. Plus, they have a ton of upgrades internally(I'm a freak like that). I occasionally buy a spinning reel, only to sell it off before winter sets in. I do have couple of ultralight spinning set-ups for bream on bed and trout fishing, though.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

muskiemike12 said:


> The best bang for your buck I feel is the Shimano Citica.



X2!


----------



## basslipripper

I like my Revo's. I own the base model S all the way through the mgx. Im yet to purchase a rocket but its gonna happen.  But a bait castor gives so many different options. Tons of gear ratios, sizes, braking options, flipping options and once learned, they in my option are more acurate when casting and they handle differnt types of lines better. I think there are many more Casting rod options available for baitcastors than compared to spinning rods. now a spinning reel has its place but its really apples and oranges.Really depends on what type of fishing as well...


----------



## MikeG81

I have a pair of Shimano Calcutta 101B's on the way; can't wait to use them.


----------



## Dark3

I never heard of a reel that is tangle proof. Most people new to low pro baitcasters have a lot of problems because A) You have to give it a chance, like with anything you will not be an expert after 10 casts and B) learning to throw a BC is 10x harder when using a cheapo reel. Not exactly sure why but cheap baitcasters are far more likely to backlash than more refined models. Do you need to fork up for a metanium to see if its for you? No, but atleast put out 150-180 bucks on a descent lews or a curado. Anything worth doing comes with a little work and practice. I encourage you to give it a shot.
SGT R.


----------



## New River Rat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345390#p345390 said:


> onthewater102 » 19 Mar 2014, 09:08[/url]"]Reels, especially baitcasting reels, are pieces of machinery and should not rely on plastic parts.



AMEN, Brother!!!!


----------



## Blue Dawg

Just bought a Skeet Reese BC reel and 7' Shindaiwa rod. Hoping to educate myself and learn to at least be respectable. Let the fun begin.


----------



## onthewater102

Start off by disabling the magnetic brake (opposite the drag star). Then with your lure tied on tighten the freespool resistance knob (same side as the drag star and reel crank) to that your lure will not drop when the spool is released. Then slowly ease off the freespool knob until the lure is just able to fall to the ground - the spool should stop when it gets there.

Here's a great short video on this that anyone new to baitcasters should see.

https://www.bassresource.com/bass-fishing-videos/adjust-baitcasting-baitcaster.html


----------



## ccm

When I was 10 my Dad gave me an old Lews Childre Speed Spool bb1-L 2 ball bearing reel. It was an old reel but it was perfect to learn with. The reel at that point in time hadn't been used that much so the majority of the wear put on that reel was by me ( it is now worn out but still useable ). I have since become an Abu Garcia fanatic. I own an 06 model 5500 C3, 2 90's 5600 C4's, an old red 5000, 90's 4600 C3, 5600 Pro Max 5 ball bearing, 6600 Pro max 8 ball bearing ( not for sure how my local Abu dealer got it but it was mint for being a 93 model ), 7000i C3, Royal Express II ( 6600 cage with 3 ball bearings & a 6:3:1 gear ratio ) and 4 low profiles ( black max, Silver Max, Hank Parker Special 7 bearing reel, 2005 LP 5 bearing reel ). These aren't all of the bait casters I own just my favorites. When $$$ allows I plan on super tuning a few of them so I can cast farther with less effort. I am a fan of spinning reels to but I have only one of quality right now which is my Pfluger supreme 10 ball bearing reel. All of my reels are right handed. I am trying to learn with my Pfluger handel switched to the left side. I believe if a person can fish equally as good with either hand that that will make them a better fisherman but it's hard to do; so I will continue to practice until I master it.


----------



## New River Rat

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Why switch hands at all?




I tend to leave my hands on the arms they are attached to.....


----------



## xXOnyxXx

baitcasters are great, i have been using them for close to 45 years..... always abu garcia they seem to always get the job done. take your time and its mainly in the spool brake, set it so your weight can be let free at about 6ft up and hit the floor and not backlash ... this is how i taught my oldest son when he was 10 .. once you get the hang of it, you probably won't want to use anything else!!


----------



## RiverLife

I used to only use spinning tackle. Have a few bait casters in the collection now.

The Abu round reels are fantastic for hauling in big cats or other big fish. I want to try a new low pro for bass and pike.

They each have a time and a place where they excel. It is fun trying new things and testing out gear.


----------

